
Stock Price Prediction by Deep Learning [pdf] - brakmic
http://www.tbs.tu.ac.th/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Dec-2016-Arnat.pdf
======
JumpingWombat
ok ill ask - i'm a bit confused why this is on the top

has anyone else gained anything from this - could they point out insight i've
missed?

my 2c: It seems like though it does have the word "Deep Learning" \- it does a
rudimentary approach to stock price prediction and from a research level does
not make any novel contributions to learning, architecture or signal finding
in finance necessarily -- though I might just be missing something :)

